# Typical dog park bully?



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

Okay guys, so I think my boy is bully. 
(Now when I got my lab mix he was the same way, and now that he is grown, 5 Years now, he is growing out of this)
But my shepherd Elios is a bully to small, young and or suissive dogs. 
He will chase them down, growling, nipping and even a small bite r two. 
Other dogs he will sniff and go on his way or play with, but if they run, he goes after them. 
Why do some dogs do this? I've seen a lot do it. 
But if he does this and the dog stops running Elios will just walk away, or of the dog stands up he will walk away. 
Is there something I can do to stop this? 
Or will he just eventually grow out of it? 
I don't want to take him away from dogs while he grows up because he may become unsocial or aggressive(when I don't take him out he starts getting barky at people and dogs too) 

Thank you guys!!


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

My male is not good with small dogs also unstable dogs that are fearful. I don't think your dog is being a bully at all, he is just quickly working out his position in this newly formed pack at a dog park (I assume), although he is doing it with a little too much enthusiasm. 

GSDs have such a high prey drive, when they meet other dogs and that dog runs off, GSDs are on for the chase - it is just natural for them and with their herding genetics they do bum nip or ankle nip. 

If you feel that he needs to learn better manners and you are worried about him not meeting and greeting other dogs properly in the dog park, then depending on the other dogs there, you could muzzle him so that he can't nip and show him the proper way of meeting other dogs - nose to bum.

In my opinion, this is just the joys of owning a confident dominant GSD and combining that with a dog park.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

shilorio said:


> I don't want to take him away from dogs while he grows up because he may become unsocial or aggressive(when I don't take him out he starts getting barky at people and dogs too)


Your dog is already unsocial and aggressive. Don't let him be a jerk to other dogs. If he has problems controlling himself around certain dogs but not others, pick playmates he gets along with. Dogs he does not get along with he should be taught to politely ignore. There's no sense in putting him in a situation where he has the opportunity to practice aggression- it will only make things worse.

Definitely do an obedience class if you haven't already. It might help to find a group of people to walk with who have more well-adjusted dogs. For instance, a hiking group.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

So how would I teach him to play nice? Because correcting him will teach him that it's bad to play in general wont it? 

I have friends I will go see and certain dogs he will just ignore and not even play with. I don't even think he knows how to play, okay now since that subject was broached, I have another question, leash and fence agression. I Weill be walking him and a lose dog will run up to him and he will freak out. I easy to train him to ignore them. 
I would like to join a class though. But that's money I don't have to splurge.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

You really need to stop bringing him to the dog park. Dog parks are for social dogs, not for rehabilitating an already dog aggressive or dominant dog. If I went to dog parks (I don't) and saw a dog like yours come in, I'd leave immediately. It's really not fair to everyone else to subject their dogs to a dog like this. This is a recipe for a dog fight.

Save up some money and get your dog in a dog aggressive dog class. Dogs don't need to play with other dogs to be happy. You need to train your dog to ignore other dogs and focus on you.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

shilorio said:


> So how would I teach him to play nice? Because correcting him will teach him that it's bad to play in general wont it?
> 
> I have friends I will go see and certain dogs he will just ignore and not even play with. I don't even think he knows how to play, okay now since that subject was broached, I have another question, leash and fence agression. I Weill be walking him and a lose dog will run up to him and he will freak out. I easy to train him to ignore them.
> I would like to join a class though. But that's money I don't have to splurge.


No...correcting him when he's being aggressive will teach him that its an unacceptable behavior. You really shouldn't allow him to play with smaller dogs. Its dangerous...way too much liability, especially with how he acts.

If he doesn't want to play with larger dogs, and he only plays rough with small dogs. I just wouldn't let him play period then. He needs to only be allowed to play with dogs that can get up to his level of play. There are a lot of dogs that I won't let my boy play with...small dogs, anything that barks a lot, greyhounds and greyhound type dogs. Most of the time the perfect playmate is another GSD...that way they can both get as rough as they want. I also look at the body language of the other dog...If I see a tucked tail, or any kind of fear from the other dog, I immediately step in and redirect my boy. Even if the other owners don't care...I'm not about to let my boy destroy another dog's confidence just because he is so much more powerful.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

But he isn't dog aggressive, he is bullyish. He had never been in a fight or even bit a dog. He will nip. Barely, and he chases. A lot of dogs chase. And if I dog tells him to stop or gives him the vibe they they don't want him there he will completely stop and stand down. To me that is not aggressive. To ME that is a dog who doesn't know how to play. He is vocal but would never fight. I've seen him in all situations, this dog is not aggressive. I know what a full blown aggressive dog is and how one acts.
I am trying to nip my dogs "eager rough" attitude into softer playing. 
As I said above my dog is only uneasy and louder when on leash and a dog runs up to us, and them them he still will not bite them. 

I have seen far worse dogs in my time going to the dog park.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

martemchik said:


> No...correcting him when he's being aggressive will teach him that its an unacceptable behavior. You really shouldn't allow him to play with smaller dogs. Its dangerous...way too much liability, especially with how he acts.
> 
> If he doesn't want to play with larger dogs, and he only plays rough with small dogs. I just wouldn't let him play period then. He needs to only be allowed to play with dogs that can get up to his level of play. There are a lot of dogs that I won't let my boy play with...small dogs, anything that barks a lot, greyhounds and greyhound type dogs. Most of the time the perfect playmate is another GSD...that way they can both get as rough as they want. I also look at the body language of the other dog...If I see a tucked tail, or any kind of fear from the other dog, I immediately step in and redirect my boy. Even if the other owners don't care...I'm not about to let my boy destroy another dog's confidence just because he is so much more powerful.


This is what I do, I watch every dog around me, I am Very aware, and if it looks like a dog he would chase I either walk the other way, or we wait until they are a bit away. 
He is just such a "in your face greater" that some dogs get spooked and run, and he thinks "oh they are running now I can play and chase them"


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Give it enough times. If he tries to bully the wrong dog, a fight will break out. I've seen it happen plenty of times with dogs just like yours. He doesn't have to be the most reactive dog you've ever seen for this to happen.

And why are you so intent on having him play with other dogs? Does it seem like he's even having fun when he's in these type of situations? Does he enjoy playing with all the dogs there or would he just be as happy playing fetch with just you?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

How old is he? One day...it will turn into a fight. One day, he'll mature and he won't back down when another dog tells him no. Or one day, he'll run into a dog that instead of saying no with a bark, says it with a bite.

Like I said...if he doesn't know how to play, he needs to learn to control his over-exuberance. The only way to do that is to stop him when he gets too excited.

My boy was the same way...he was just too much for other dogs. And I would let it go for a while because he would back down if they had anything to say about it. Then one day, he stopped backing down. I know you don't think he's got an aggressive bone in his body...but its there, its just about what it takes to bring it out.

To put it bluntly...the rules for our breed are different than most of the other breeds. You have to understand that no matter what happens, it will be YOUR dog's fault. All because of the breed he is. And the last thing you want is people whispering about the lady who brings her uncontrollable GSD to the park that bullies all the other dogs. Don't be the person that when you walk into the park...all the other people start walking out.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Give it enough times. If he tries to bully the wrong dog, a fight will break out. I've seen it happen plenty of times with dogs just like yours. He doesn't have to be the most reactive dog you've ever seen for this to happen.
> 
> And why are you so intent on having him play with other dogs? Does it seem like he's even having fun when he's in these type of situations? Does he enjoy playing with all the dogs there or would he just be as happy playing fetch with just you?


He loves both, but when I keep him away from dogs he gets more reactive (barky) on leash. 
He loves playing with dogs, and fetch. Bit I'm afraid that he will get worse with out ever seeing dogs. 
Because I knew a dog that a owner stopped seeing dogs and he became killer aggressive. I guess that is what I'm afraid of.
Ultimately I guess if rather have him ignore dogs then anything. If I had to pick one of the three.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

martemchik said:


> How old is he? One day...it will turn into a fight. One day, he'll mature and he won't back down when another dog tells him no. Or one day, he'll run into a dog that instead of saying no with a bark, says it with a bite.
> 
> Like I said...if he doesn't know how to play, he needs to learn to control his over-exuberance. The only way to do that is to stop him when he gets too excited.
> 
> ...


That's what makes me sad. 
Then what is my last resort? I don't have time or money to take a class. 
Just work on obedience I guess?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

My dogs don't play with dogs outside of their pack. We definitely don't go and will never go to dog parks. Neither are killer aggressive or even reactive to other dogs. 

I train from an early age to ignore other dogs. To focus on me and ignore outside surroundings unless I invite them in. A class with a good instructor should help you with this. Much better than taking your chances at a dog park.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> My dogs don't play with dogs outside of their pack. We definitely don't go and will never go to dog parks. Neither are killer aggressive or even reactive to other dogs.
> 
> I train from an early age to ignore other dogs. To focus on me and ignore outside surroundings unless I invite them in. A class with a good instructor should help you with this. Much better than taking your chances at a dog park.


How did you train this?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

shilorio said:


> That's what makes me sad.
> Then what is my last resort? I don't have time or money to take a class.
> Just work on obedience I guess?


You can't save up a little for a class? That really would be the best option. A 6-8 week reactive dog course should run you around $200. At least that's what they go for around here.

If you really want to work on a reactive issues, you're going to have to put some time in. It sounds like you're a little lost here, so you're probably going to need some outside help. Someone that knows how to work on reactive dog issues.



shilorio said:


> How did you train this?


Basic obedience and dog classes. Working with distractions.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> You really need to stop bringing him to the dog park. Dog parks are for social dogs, not for rehabilitating an already dog aggressive or dominant dog. If I went to dog parks (I don't) and saw a dog like yours come in, I'd leave immediately. It's really not fair to everyone else to subject their dogs to a dog like this. This is a recipe for a dog fight.
> 
> Save up some money and get your dog in a dog aggressive dog class. Dogs don't need to play with other dogs to be happy. You need to train your dog to ignore other dogs and focus on you.


:thumbup:


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

If your goal is to have him ignore other dogs, then the dog park is out. You need to teach him to ignore other dogs, and letting run and play with them will encourage him to want to do this, lol. You'd have to do the exact opposite - take a class with other dogs, walk down the road while ignoring other dogs, etc. And, coming from someone who had their pup in a dog park while another dog was chasing and nipping at him, I can say that it's not a good idea. Other owners get pretty upset with this.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

martemchik said:


> How old is he? One day...it will turn into a fight. One day, he'll mature and he won't back down when another dog tells him no. Or one day, he'll run into a dog that instead of saying no with a bark, says it with a bite.


:thumbup:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Blanketback said:


> And, coming from someone who had their pup in a dog park while another dog was chasing and nipping at him, I can say that it's not a good idea. Other owners get pretty upset with this.


This happened to my GSD and I. He was always well behaved at dog parks but other dogs were bullies and he is submissive so they picked on him. It really pissed me off because the owners didn't seem to care or try to stop it so I stopped taking him to the dog park.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

When it happened to me, I was swatting at the dog and telling it to leave mine alone. The owner came up and told me that the dogs had to work it out. LOL! I told him I didn't share that view. So he was leashing his dog, and letting me go ahead and swat it when it was unleashed and coming at mine. I met this dog a few times, and the owner and I came to this mutual agreement - but I was really upset when his dog was going after other dogs and their owners were just standing there with sad faces and not doing anything! Then I overheard him telling one of them, "Sorry, my dog isn't socialized." Like, so flipping what? Who cares? DO something about it!


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Just sounds like a dog that needs training and leadership. Your dog isn't going to suddenly behave if you keep bringing him to the dog park. Plus bringing a rude dog with no manners to the park is going to end in a fight. It's just a matter of time. Also you don't want to be the person that everyone secretly makes fun of for having that rude "aggressive" dog that they can't control. If your dog is chasing down a dog and you can't recall him then you have no control.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Blanketback said:


> When it happened to me, I was swatting at the dog and telling it to leave mine alone. The owner came up and told me that the dogs had to work it out. LOL! I told him I didn't share that view. So he was leashing his dog, and letting me go ahead and swat it when it was unleashed and coming at mine. I met this dog a few times, and the owner and I came to this mutual agreement - but I was really upset when his dog was going after other dogs and their owners were just standing there with sad faces and not doing anything! Then I overheard him telling one of them, "Sorry, my dog isn't socialized." Like, so flipping what? Who cares? DO something about it!


I get "Big Bear Mama Syndrome" so I get pissed when I see my dog getting picked on, I always speak my mind and tell it like it is and I feared that one day I'd become combative so it was best that we just stopped going.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

Well I actually do something about my dog. 
And he doesn't attack dogs. He isn't like the dogs you are all explaining. 
And the second I call my dog off he runs to me. 
I'm going to work on the ignoring thing though. 
But like I said earlier i have seen dogs that were taken away from dogs completely and they became aggressive. 
I'd rather have him friendly (off leash at play dates maybe) and still ignore them I guess while on walks and what not.


----------



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

Ok so maybe I'm reading the original post wrong, but it sounds like your dog just chases smaller dogs that run away? Because almost every dog I've seen at a dog park chases dogs that run, especially if they're squealing too. Shoot you just have to watch someone take their scared little puppy into a dog park. As soon as a dog comes up for a sniff, it'll take off running and squealing and the whole park will run over to join in the "fun." Now if all the owners understand what's going on (depending on the park this can be quite unlikely), they call off their dogs until the pup is more settled and can meet the dogs in a less intimidating way.

I've seen a lot of shyer dogs learn the best ways to say "no thank you" and it never involves running away (generally it's lying down, but there are also more subtle signs). I'm not saying you should let your dog chase a scared dog, but it doesn't really sound like your dog is aggressive to me (unless I'm missing something?). He probably just has a lot of prey drive. Personally I would make sure to call him away from scared dogs and redirect him to a better playmate or a game of fetch.

As to working on the reactive bit, there's a ton of information online, but the general idea is to do whatever it takes (ball, tug, treats, etc) to get and keep his attention at his threshold level. Then you just move closer to whatever's distracting him as he improves and is able to maintain focus on you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

I just said he comes back perfectly. 
He is not like all the "rude" dogs you guys are describing. And obviously you aren't reading my posts. 
He is slightly rough and I asked how to redirect it.
After reading all your posts of describing these dogs makes me not think my dog is that bad anymore. 
So nevermind. 
Ill stick to my pack. And work on ignoring dogs, even if they run up to us.
Thanks for all the awesome help.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

Bequavious said:


> Ok so maybe I'm reading the original post wrong, but it sounds like your dog just chases smaller dogs that run away? Because almost every dog I've seen at a dog park chases dogs that run, especially if they're squealing too. Shoot you just have to watch someone take their scared little puppy into a dog park. As soon as a dog comes up for a sniff, it'll take off running and squealing and the whole park will run over to join in the "fun." Now if all the owners understand what's going on (depending on the park this can be quite unlikely), they call off their dogs until the pup is more settled and can meet the dogs in a less intimidating way.
> 
> I've seen a lot of shyer dogs learn the best ways to say "no thank you" and it never involves running away (generally it's lying down, but there are also more subtle signs). I'm not saying you should let your dog chase a scared dog, but it doesn't really sound like your dog is aggressive to me (unless I'm missing something?). He probably just has a lot of prey drive. Personally I would make sure to call him away from scared dogs and redirect him to a better playmate or a game of fetch.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your kind and helpful words.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

shilorio said:


> He will chase them down, growling, nipping and even a small bite r two.





shilorio said:


> And he doesn't attack dogs. He isn't like the dogs you are all explaining.


Well, that IS attacking, from your description of what he does to other dogs. And if he can recall immediately, then why is that happening? I'm not trying to put you on the spot or anything, but your dog is a GSD and I get tired of hearing about how aggressive the breed is, when really it's simply a matter of not giving the dog the opportunity to get into trouble. Like what you're describing, lol.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

No I think people here understand your dogs behavior perfectly. Duh your dog isn't running up to a smaller dog and straight up attacking it. If that was the case you wouldn't have a dog anymore. Your original post says he chases other dogs while sometimes growling and nipping. In every post since it seems like you're defensive and your dog behaves better and better. There are a variety of factors that make a dog leash reactive or dog aggressive. Taking your dog to the dog park isn't going to suddenly fix it. If only it was that easy! I'd argue that if he ran into the wrong dog, it would amp up his reactiveness even more.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

shilorio said:


> I just said he comes back perfectly.
> He is not like all the "rude" dogs you guys are describing. And obviously you aren't reading my posts.
> He is slightly rough and I asked how to redirect it.
> After reading all your posts of describing these dogs makes me not think my dog is that bad anymore.
> ...


You need to redirect or call him back BEFORE he goes into chase mode. Stop the behavior before it starts. 

My GSD love to chase small things that run. It is what they are. 

Not a fan of dog parks. Recipe for disaster. YOU may have control of your dog, but others don't. 

I would find equal playmates fur him and teach him to ignore everything else via obedience training. 

From what you describe, I don't see your dog as some aggressive monster, just a youngun learning how to play. Unfortunately the dog park us the worst place the teach this. Find friends with nice dogs his size to play with and work on ignoring everything else. 

Socializing does not mean playing with everyone and every dog. It means exposure to new things and learning how to cope. 

And PS snarky passive aggressive is not called for. People offered opinions on a public board. Not liking what they said is par for the course. Either you did not fully explain yourself or your goals for the posts, or they misunderstood. Either way, grin and bear it. We are all actually here to help. Not liking advice, well that's on you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

Blanketback said:


> Well, that IS attacking, from your description of what he does to other dogs. And if he can recall immediately, then why is that happening? I'm not trying to put you on the spot or anything, but your dog is a GSD and I get tired of hearing about how aggressive the breed is, when really it's simply a matter of not giving the dog the opportunity to get into trouble. Like what you're describing, lol.


I can't be sure since I've never seen this particular dog, but a lot of dogs make noise and bite when they play and GSDs are especially noisy. I have a shepherd and a lab and if you didn't know much about dog behavior you could easily think the shepherd was trying to kill the lab with all her "ferocious" sounds. In truth the lab is the boss, so they only play when he wants to.

Now obviously if the little dog is running tail-tucked, _he_ isn't playing, but that doesn't mean the shepherd is trying to attack. He's quite likely (again, I haven't seen this dog, just a lot of other dogs at parks) just chasing and playing and having a grand old time. Obviously he shouldn't be allowed to entertain himself this way, but that's probably why the OP posted on here to begin with. It doesn't mean his dog is aggressive, especially if he plays well with dogs who don't run away. Of course if the dog _is_ dog aggressive, all of the advice about seeking out training and avoiding dog parks is very applicable. I just don't see where this dog is acting differently from any other dog at the park? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

That's just my interpretation, because I see nipping as par for the course, lol. And it's really best when 2 GSD owners can meet up and let their dogs have a blast together, because most other owners have a bit of a problem with all the neck chomping and slobber left behind  But actual biting is another thing, and maybe it's just semantics, but really - this isn't the same in my view. And you know what will happen when he bites the dog that won't tolerate it.


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

I have 2 year old dog that behave same way as Shilorio describe if I let him. ( I don't) Now I'm freaking out that he is actually aggresive. He never fight or hurt any dog, but he is leash reactive. So most of you agree this behavior is aggression?


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

I've been reading through all these and thinking of dogs I have seen, dogs you are describing and my dog, and he doesn't act as bad. 
I honestly am thinking all of your posts over ad thinking back to EXCACTY how my dog is reacting and his nipping (not biting, I don't think) is not as bad as you all are describing. 
You guys are describing dogs that behave differently then mine, that is what I am saying: 
I am thinking that my explanation at the first was over saying by a lot, and I see this because what you all are describing is not my dog. 
I was simply asking how I could calm it down a bit.
And as for "people thinking my dog is a big German shepherd bully" is untrue because no one ever thinks this, people are always telling me he is fine and to let them play while I AM the one who wants him to play "nicer" . 
So again, reading your post is making me think he really is not a buly, but he is just a big dog playing. 
Especially since he DOES come back to me the SECOND i call.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

With Shilo and Koda when they play thy are rough, but other dogs just can't tolerate that play,


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

lol you gotta have thick skin if ask for advice on this forum. the advice can be very direct and to the point and sometimes down right rude. it can be very very hard to swallow (especially if it isnt what you want to hear) but it comes from people who have been in your shoes or have had very similar experiences. most of the people here have dealt with reactivity at some point and probably have at least one bad dog park story.

the fact that you think some of the dogs you know are dog aggressive and crazy is because they didnt get to play with other dogs just means you have things to learn. while socialization plays a big part in it, it isnt the only factor. also taking your dog to the dog park to let him play IS NOT socialization. you've completely misunderstood what socialization means. socialization is exposing your dog to different things, not letting him play with everything. your goal is to have a dog that is neutral to everything. a strange dog should just be another thing in the environment. a strange dog should be no different from a tree, or a car, or a bush, or a person. its just there! its not a threat or is it fun; just like a tree isnt a threat or is it fun. you want to expose your dog to different types of dogs but it doesnt need to play. letting your dog play with other dogs will either make your dog think that dogs are fun fun fun and when he sees a dog on a walk, will want to play play play. OR if your dog gets in a fight he will think dogs are threats and will huff and puff when he sees another dog. either way that isnt neutral. what your dog needs is training and rules and boundaries. if my dog was pulling towards another dog or barking at it, there would be absolutely no way he would get to meet that dog. if my kid was throwing a fit at the grocery store because he wanted a candy bar, theres no way hes getting that candy bar. pick and choose what advice you want to take from this forum but it does come from people who have dogs that probably behaves just like yours.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

I was hoping to find a way where he could play with little dogs or puppies. But i just don't think it's possible .


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I just want to point out that most of us think our dogs are the best, that they are not in the wrong and that they are well behaved. Some of us are right and some of us are wrong and some of us are blinded by our love for our dog so we don't accept it or we don't see it.

I like to think that my dog is perfect, but when other people share the same thoughts about what my dog is doing or how my dog is behaving, I listen to them because they are not blinded with love for my dog. 

What you are describing about your dog *"He will chase them down, growling, nipping and even a small bite r two"* that bothers me, that would piss me off if he was doing that to my dog and I'd definitely let you know how I felt.

One day he is going to do that to the wrong dog and there WILL be a fight.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

gsdsar said:


> You need to redirect or call him back BEFORE he goes into chase mode. Stop the behavior before it starts.
> 
> My GSD love to chase small things that run. It is what they are.
> 
> ...


My comments were not near as snarky as others, I was not trying to be rude, I was simply describing my dog and people were mid understanding me. 
I LOVE hearing all these comments, stories and opinions, I am just trying to explain my dog and its hard trying to. 
I'm not perfect at describing his t others actions, specially over this., 
I appreciate everyones words I really do , but it realized my dog is not what some of the others are describing. 
I'm going to stop going to dog parks and just work on socialization , and we will see how it goes. 
I've just desired to not let him play with puppies, shy dogs or small dogs, 
Then there is no problems.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

andreaB said:


> I have 2 year old dog that behave same way as Shilorio describe if I let him. ( I don't) Now I'm freaking out that he is actually aggresive. He never fight or hurt any dog, but he is leash reactive. So most of you agree this behavior is aggression?


No need to freak out  For one thing, we don't even know what OP's describing, since it seems that the first post was exaggerating the behavior. And if you're not allowing it anyway, then that's that. My last GSD was a great dog in every respect, except that if he was running with another dog he might get carried away and pin the dog, maybe a bite too. So I solved that problem by not letting him run with unfamiliar dogs. He could still be off leash, his OB was fine, he was great - just not running loose with unfamiliar dogs. It was a simple fix!


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

It's just after reading all these post, my dog is nothing like that. And I do believe my first post was a little worse than it really is.
And I'm sorry if I was snappy, And defensive. 
But I now know what I need to do. 
Just call him away before he even approaches them, and work on ignoring them on walks.
(He never lunges or barks, he just doesn't like it when they jump in his face when he is on leash, because he feels uncomfortable and cornered but he still doesn't bite) 
But thank you guys, I love hearing everything, that's why I post here. Because I want a lot of people's opinions, not just one or two. I like the bluntness , I just get defensive over my boy, especially when I can't explain my self or him, I wish I could show videos or something. 
But thank you.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

Bequavious said:


> I can't be sure since I've never seen this particular dog, but a lot of dogs make noise and bite when they play and GSDs are especially noisy. I have a shepherd and a lab and if you didn't know much about dog behavior you could easily think the shepherd was trying to kill the lab with all her "ferocious" sounds. In truth the lab is the boss, so they only play when he wants to.
> 
> Now obviously if the little dog is running tail-tucked, _he_ isn't playing, but that doesn't mean the shepherd is trying to attack. He's quite likely (again, I haven't seen this dog, just a lot of other dogs at parks) just chasing and playing and having a grand old time. Obviously he shouldn't be allowed to entertain himself this way, but that's probably why the OP posted on here to begin with. It doesn't mean his dog is aggressive, especially if he plays well with dogs who don't run away. Of course if the dog _is_ dog aggressive, all of the advice about seeking out training and avoiding dog parks is very applicable. I just don't see where this dog is acting differently from any other dog at the park?
> 
> ...


Thank you! My thoughts too! He is perfectly nice and play full with other dogs, and if they don't want to play he will walk away and accept it, or of the other dog is aggressive for stand offish he will still leave, it's just he likes the chase the little ones but if I call him he will stop. 
It's just some dogs play like big dogs, because big dogs can handle it, I was just thinking that I could train him to play with small dogs like they are all dogs, instead of trying to play with them like they are big dogs. But I guess just calling him off will be what I need to do. And just keep him playing with dogs his size. 

Thank you again.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I still haven't gotten an answer on how old your dog is...

Here's the funny thing...my first thread ever on this forum was about how my dog was playing with someone else's dog at a dog park, that person didn't like how rough by 6-10 month old (at the time) and freaked out on me. Actually grabbed my dog. I didn't think much of the play, because the 5 other people standing around us didn't think my dog was being rough. The guy freaked out, had some words, got his dog, and left. None of us really knew what happened.

I tried to tell the story as best I could, but failed. I got pretty much the same responses you're getting today. Don't let your dog bully other dogs...even if you think the play isn't bad, if the other owner is uncomfortable, or the other dog is uncomfortable, you should step in and stop it. I got SUPER defensive, tried to defend my dog as much as I could, saying all the stuff you said as well.

The point is...my boy was really submissive and friendly back then. Another dog would tell him no, he'd back off. Months later...at like 1.5 years old. There was no more of that. After a few small fights (no injuries) I stopped going to the dog park. I realized that even though MY dog isn't starting the fight (not the first one to bark, growl, or nip) he doesn't take the other dogs growling or nipping at him very well. So today...the downside of what can happen when my boy gets pissed, isn't worth the upside of being able to play with random dogs.

The problem with your worry about "other dogs getting taken away from play and becoming super aggressive" is that no one ever tells you the full story. They just tell you, I stopped going to the park, and my boy got aggressive. Maybe there were other instances...or maybe they stopped going to the park BECAUSE the dog became aggressive.

I get the fact that your dog isn't aggressive...but you still shouldn't allow him to act that way. You're right that you shouldn't "correct" him for play...but its much easier to just prevent him from acting that way so that you don't have to correct at all. And I can pretty much guarantee you 100% that if your dog acted like that towards mine...he wouldn't have time to run away or submit. By the time he'd realize that he made a mistake, there would be a very large dog pinning him to the ground by the neck (this is why he only gets to play with certain dogs). And that type of experience is exactly the type that can cause your dog to become fear aggressive towards dogs.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

shilorio said:


> How did you train this?


Obedience exercises are so necessary for GSDs. If you can't afford to go to classes, look online for how to heel, sit, drop, stay and recall and most importantly the 'look' command where he looks at you until you release him. Practice this everyday for 10 minutes.

This will help you gain your GSDs attention and assist you to train him to ignore other dogs.

Once you are confident with his obedience, then start training him to ignore stimuli you want him to ignore such as other dogs.

Start by walking him for a while to get rid of any pent up energy, then walk him on lead past a dog park at a comfortable distance and give the command to 'look' at you, when he does immediately give him a treat or his favourite ball (whatever reward you want to use) and keep giving the command and reward until you have past the park. 

Do this everyday until you get to the stage where when you give the 'look' command you don't need to treat him every time and only treat him occasionally, that way he knows to look at you when commanded and he may get a treat.

Do this also when you are walking in the street and passing another dog.

Keep practicing and preserving and it will work.

He will eventually not be bothered by the other dogs and all your hard work would of paid off.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

martemchik said:


> I still haven't gotten an answer on how old your dog is...
> 
> Here's the funny thing...my first thread ever on this forum was about how my dog was playing with someone else's dog at a dog park, that person didn't like how rough by 6-10 month old (at the time) and freaked out on me. Actually grabbed my dog. I didn't think much of the play, because the 5 other people standing around us didn't think my dog was being rough. The guy freaked out, had some words, got his dog, and left. None of us really knew what happened.
> 
> ...


Oh sorry! He is 1, 2 in march. 
I've decided I will work on obedience and just stick to a few play mates ! 
And thy should be good for him. 
He actually has a small dog friend that he likes a lot. It's weird. 
We went to a park for a chuck it run today with the little one.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

Harry and Lola said:


> Obedience exercises are so necessary for GSDs. If you can't afford to go to classes, look online for how to heel, sit, drop, stay and recall and most importantly the 'look' command where he looks at you until you release him. Practice this everyday for 10 minutes.
> 
> This will help you gain your GSDs attention and assist you to train him to ignore other dogs.
> 
> ...


Okay thank you I will work on this.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

my bitch she quickly climbs to the top at any dog park she would go, no matter the cost, when she started to mature that was a signal no more dog parks ever, she still has select dog friends, but in a pack setting with dogs she doesnt know and a free for all she wants to be the queen and it cant work that way in the real world because this isnt the wild. You can try OB but if another dog gets in your dogs face while you are doing OB in a park enviroment. OR if your dog wants in the park and dogs are gathered at the gate not making way, MORe asertive dogs I noticed will force themselves in the park and make their own path by tossing the group of dogs aside. It is not a nice site.  Some parks have strong rules I hear is nicer I have never seen those parks in person.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

I remember the most scary part was comming into the park the pups and submissive dogs would get ganged up on and pushed around at the gates, the more snarky asertive dogs that were much more rare would come in like tornados and send the wallmart greeters running with their tails tucked.


----------



## GSD FOREVER (Apr 8, 2013)

My 9 mo is the same way, especially with submissive dogs. But hes great with confident dogs who wont run from him. Dog parks have too many different types of dogs, too big of a selection, so we stopped going, but on our walks, a great park, we meet other dogs who stand up to him and then they run around and have a great time. Only adivce, stop going to dog parks, gsd really just want to be with you. Lots of walks is, in my opinion, more of a bonding time, good luck


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have gone to dog parks in the past with other dogs that aren't GSD's. Based on what I seen and knowing my two GSD's I would never take them to the dog park. People would completely freak on the noises alone that they make. They play hard and I don't even allow them to play with the other dogs in the house that way. They can handle each other pretty well, oddly enough my female that weighs 68 pounds can take down the male that weighs 100 pounds. She is much faster to. She wouldn't put up with a dog bullying her and I can see him as a bully at a dog park.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

if the park is dead like during the day it might be okay with one or 2 dogs IF YOU can read your dog and you can control your dog and you know when to leave, never go during peak hours because that is when your dog will get into trouble, he or she will find a dog they dont like


During the day there is like no people so if u wanted to play ball without having the police on your ass you can work on control, if you feel it is going to be a bad mix leave, ask the age of the other dog remember pups and your adult dog probably wont really fight but an adult dog with yours is a better chance JMHO


I would never take more than 1 gsd at once


----------



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

shilorio said:


> I was hoping to find a way where he could play with little dogs or puppies. But i just don't think it's possible .


It may very well not be possible. Most non-GSD people don't understand GSD "play". It's rough and tough, fast and furious, and there is sometimes a lot of grumbling, neck biting, nipping, etc. involved. I too have a particularly rough playing GSD. He tears around, chasing, jumping, nipping, rolling, etc. When he's with other GSD's, they have a BLAST because they all play the same. One minute, he's the aggressor, chasing them around the yard and then he'll put on the brakes and switch roles so the rest of the pack is chasing him. It's ALWAYS a game of chase. And some dogs, big or small, just don't like to be chased. 

With that being said, it's not necessarily a sign of aggression. It COULD be aggression coming out, but it's hard to tell without actually seeing the dog in action. Without seeing the subtle body language he's giving off. Without seeing how he actually reacts to the other dogs when they try to tell him they're done. What you're describing sounds like just an over excitable GSD playing, but to other dogs (and other owners), they might not see it the same. 

It will be hard for you to train him to tone it down as a lot of it is genetics as they ARE herding animals with high prey drive. You can work on your recall more and also try to be more diligent about stopping the chase before it even starts. Watch for cues your dog gives off right before he ensues. It might be an ear perk, an elevated tail, a play bow, a bite to the neck, etc. You have to watch for even the smallest clues that he is about to give chase and AS SOON AS you see that clue, call him off or intervene. You might be doing more mitigation than actually training him to play nicer because it might be pretty difficult to change the way he plays. 


I would also recommend that you avoid the dog park and instead find other GSD owners (or dogs with similar personalities) and have play dates with them. Or, if you absolutely love the dog park and don't want to give it up, perhaps you could look for a different dog park that separates the big dogs from the small dogs. That might mitigate the risk of one of those small dogs potentially getting hurt. But you'll still have to keep a very, very close eye on your dog and if he's getting too rough, end the playtime and walk away.


----------



## BrunoCalgary (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello Shilo, I am in a very similar situation with my 9 months old German Shepherd. He was an angel when he was younger but now it is getting more difficult to control him in dog parks. He often start chasing other dogs and he overwhelms them with his power. There are two other a few months older German Shepherds in the same park but they are not as tall and heavy as him. They are young too and they don't know yet how to control my dog when the chase starts and things escalate. Bruno has tunnel vision during chase and doesn't allow slightly smaller dogs to stop gracefully. When I see that the chase is too fast I step in and put him on the leash. Also I decided to spend more time with him alone where we practise call back and other basic commands. I let him enjoy other activities such as walking sniffing marking running freely and I call him every two three minutes and reward him. I want more fun and balance in his life and less tension from the dog parks. We spend more time on leash too so he can learn ignoring other dogs and animals. I think we spent too much time in dog parks and we neglected obedience and one on one time. I don't think Bruno was not behaving different when he was younger but he was much smaller so when he was chasing someone no one cared. Every dog could stop him and role switch occurred but now he intimidates most of the dogs and his discipline is not at the same level yet. More training and less dog park will be the solution I hope. I will still go to dog parks but I will be always very close and walk against the normal direction so he can meet many dogs but without giving him enough time for things to escalate. If he is about to do anything I will put him on the leash. Wish you good luck with your dog  Please let us know how you guys are doing.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't count on "grow out of" because he could "grow into". training takes care of "growing out of" and growing into". the barking at people and dogs i think is a training and socializing issue.



shilorio said:


> Okay guys, so I think my boy is bully.
> (Now when I got my lab mix he was the same way, and now that he is grown, 5 Years now, he is growing out of this)
> But my shepherd Elios is a bully to small, young and or suissive dogs.
> He will chase them down, growling, nipping and even a small bite r two.
> ...


----------

